# Phosphatidylserine



## S O L A R I S

I have become really convinced that cortisol is the issue to tackle to cure DP. I did some research and came across phosphatidylserine. Seriously, I have a moment after taking it in the middle of a conversation where the world changed. DR was shifting, I dont know if ive officially gone mad, but if you can afford to buy this supplement, its worth it. Ill keep you updated......


----------



## S O L A R I S

http://www.phosphatidylserine.net/


----------



## Minerva8979

This is really interesting! Have you just started to take this supplement? or are you even taking it yet...


----------



## S O L A R I S

I took one tablet last night, will do so tonight as well. You just know when there is a difference happening. I freaked out when DR shifted, i was like omg...is this ....is this lol. Its not gone ofcourse, but an improvment hard to measure in a way

Also, i am going off of risperdal, as it increases cortisol. so the effects might be better. I also researched an over the counter cortisol antagonist, so will keep you posted.

The answer could lie in an entirely different set of medications, it makes sense to me. I hope it works.


----------



## Tommygunz

man, what to do, what to do. this is awesome, i have been reading up on this stuff and like what i am seeing, it is even shown to increase dopamine and acetylcholine which i have believed were linked to DP/DR since i first started investigating alternative treatment options. unfortunately it advises against taking phosphatidylserine with other suppliments that thin the blood, like ginkgo and B vitamins, and i take both. let me know how this works for you i am VERY VERY interested.


----------



## S O L A R I S

Tommy,

Phosphatidylserine comes highly highly recommended. I am somewhat inpatient, and want fast results. When I took this, DR was greatly improved. its almost surreal the effect it had. In my case, I saw results fast. Things are somewhat more 3 dimensional now, i love it. Also bear in mind that I as others in this forum, have been chronically DP'd. so this isnt full recovery at all, just something that helps. From all the supplements ive taken, this is by far superceeded all of them.

At the same time, Ive been taking endocrine supplements-similar yet somewhat different to what you have had. Ive also been on zoloft/risperdal/lamictal. My new goal is to target cortisol, so I might be changing my medications a bit. Oh gosh, Im really excited, and really hopeful at the same time.


----------



## Livingthenightmare

solaris3618 said:


> Tommy,
> 
> Phosphatidylserine comes highly highly recommended. I am somewhat inpatient, and want fast results. When I took this, DR was greatly improved. its almost surreal the effect it had. In my case, I saw results fast. Things are somewhat more 3 dimensional now, i love it. Also bear in mind that I as others in this forum, have been chronically DP'd. so this isnt full recovery at all, just something that helps. From all the supplements ive taken, this is by far superceeded all of them.
> 
> At the same time, Ive been taking endocrine supplements-similar yet somewhat different to what you have had. Ive also been on zoloft/risperdal/lamictal. My new goal is to target cortisol, so I might be changing my medications a bit. Oh gosh, Im really excited, and really hopeful at the same time.


I've just been following for about a month this forum and this is my first post here. I got some of the stuff on Tommy's list and I intend to get the rest. I also have cronic dp. I've done blood tests for the cortisol level and it came out fine, but since you report such results it may be worth a try. The product you linked too seems to have everything and the kitchen sink besides phosphatidyl serine: http://www.healthysource.net/facts_flavay_plus.html I hope that's what really helped you, not any of the other stuff cause here I can get only plain phosphatidyl serine. Anyway thanks for sharing and hope you see even better results.


----------



## S O L A R I S

sorry i might have confused you guys. I am not using the phosphatidylserine supplement i posted the link to. ill post an image of the brand bottle i have with the ingrediants tonights.


----------



## S O L A R I S

http://www.solgar.com/SolgarProducts/Phosphatidylserine-Complex-Tablets-providing-Phosphatidylserine.htm
click on the supplement facts for more info.
The ingredients are:
phosphatidylserine - 100mg
phosphatidylcholine - 55mg
phosphatidylethanolamine - 40 mg
phosphatidylinositol - 20 mg

This is the brand I am currently taking, SOLGAR. I dont know whats going on, or how this is working, but GO BUY one! im still testing it, so cant say for sure. but i swear i feel like im battling DP head one. The effect is strongest few minutes after taking it.


----------



## S O L A R I S

I found this article, its a good read:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15512856

"Effects of soy lecithin phosphatidic acid and phosphatidylserine complex (PAS) on the endocrine and psychological responses to mental stress."


----------



## Tommygunz

here's another good one relating to it's stress releiving properties.

http://www.lef.org/magazine/mag2002/sep2002_report_ps_02.html

i wanted to add that i picked some up tonight and talked with the nutritionist at super supplements for half an hour about how beneficial it is. he has been taking it for six years and has tried every brand that they have and gave me the one that he personally thought was the most effective. im excited to start taking it tomorrow, i have a good feeling about it.


----------



## S O L A R I S

Tommy,

May I ask what Brand that was? I am curious to find out the ingrediants/ratio of phosphatidyl components.

I have been taking 1 1/2 pill the past two days, and will up the dose to 3 pills today, as recommended on the bottle. I wonder how much dosage/composition affects the results.


----------



## Tommygunz

100 mg phospatidyserine
60 mg phosphatidylcholine

jarrows formula

from evrything i have read it seems that 300-500 mg has been the most effective in clinical trials. the nutritionist said to take three a day for the first week to replace all of the phodphatidylserine then go down to two a week for general upkeep. he was very positive about it, and said it is the only suppliment that he takes every day no matter what. he even tested himself on it by stopping it for two weeks and said that while he wasn't taking it that he couldn't think as clearly or as fast and would have to look in the store book to answer peoples questions rather than being able to answer it off the top of his head.

i think you are onto something with the regulation of cortisol as i have long believed that my DP was stress related, and after developing DP i gained a significant amount of weight which could also be attributed to cortisol.


----------



## Livingthenightmare

I just ordered the only brand I could find around here. Let's see. So far nothing has had much of an effect.


----------



## fdp

i am very interested. please post your experiences with it when you get the chance.


----------



## Livingthenightmare

Received package, took pill half an hour ago, no noticeable change at all.


----------



## Tommygunz

just wanted to note that i have been taking phosphatidylserine for only two and a half days and no longer feel that i am straining my eyes anymore. its wierd, i had gotten so used to it. i was always strining my eyes, almost squinting for ten months, even through my recovery. as of about 6 pm last night and up to now my eyes have felt comfortable and relaxed. i would also like to note a noticeable reduction in my stress level, kinda like a weight has been lifted off my chest and i genuinly feel more easy going. keep you guys posted on any further progress.


----------



## fdp

updates anyone? im waiting for mine in the mail. what did you guys stop taking in order to start the phosphatidylserine? i sure hope it helps. thanks.


----------



## Livingthenightmare

fdp said:


> updates anyone? im waiting for mine in the mail. what did you guys stop taking in order to start the phosphatidylserine? i sure hope it helps. thanks.


Assuming thid is all this pill's doing I felt more relaxed these past few days and Ive been sleeping well. So I guess in that way it helped. For dp maybe it did something there too but certainly not anything dramatic. Maybe by upping the dosage to 3/day I'll see more. Wonder why SOLARIS didn't post any updates though.

And I didn't stop taking anything to make room for this


----------



## Tommygunz

thats the nice thing about this suppliment, there are no interactions, so you can take it with whatever else you might be taking. the small remnants of my DP/DR have been getting smaller daily. in addition to that, the floaters in my eyes which were caused by the stress of DP/DR have been getting smaller and more transparent. the amazing thing about that is floaters are caused by cracks in the vitreous of the eyes and the only known remedy for them is lasik eye surgery. also my eyes have been less sensitive to light.i've been taking this for six days now and have seen impressive results and it takes between three and six weeks to achieve optimal benefit.

to livingthenightmare, definitely go up to three a day. assuming yours is 100 mg, all studies done with significant results have been done at 300 mg.daily or more.


----------



## S O L A R I S

So I was experimenting with PS the past few days. The dosage of 300 mg works very well, at first, I want to say that it worked in a stronger way. As I got used to it, my body must have adapted. The results were those of decreased stress, and increased alertness, its almost you are out of that brain fog a little bit.

I got somewhat frustrated, because I really hoped PS would cure this thing. So, today I increased the dosage to 700 mg, and the effect I must say is of utter relaxation. My facial and eyelid muscles are so calm, you can even feel them relax on their own. its bizzare. I want to believe that it caused a shift in DR, but i guess it is the relaxation effect it brings you.

I will continue taking PS, probably at a dosage of 500 mg, to see if there is any efficacy. I believe other supplements are needed as well. Lately, i read one of simeon's trials, where people with DP were given dexamethasone, a more potent cortisol reducer, I did not find anywhere in the article that suggests it as treatment. To tackle DP, things might be more complex as to the type of cortisol and its related chemicals, maybe a more selective type of reducer is what is needed. We also need to start targeting other areas in the body, HPA axis, the brain and other area that might relate as well.

PS however is a very good supplement, it makes you more alert, and honestly I can say that Ive been sleeping much better. I want to say that it works similar to an antidepressant, but it feels more "real" , than the fake effect antidepressants have. Its a definite brain fog reducer.

I'll keep you guys updated if there are any noticeable improvments.


----------



## Tommygunz

cool dude. remember though that it will also increase dopamine after a few weeks which will help a shit load, so don't get discouraged. we're only seeing the tip of the iceberg of what this supp can do. the real benefits are still a few weeks away.


----------



## mezz

Other ways to decrease cortisol levels:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cortisol#Factors_generally_reducing_cortisol_levels

Not sure if it works the same way as soy derived Phosphatidylserine but I found food that includes decent amount, 480mg/100g, of Phosphatidylserine (omega 3 and vitamin d too!): Atlantic mackerel (not jack mackerel) Being a pesco (fish eating) -(and vitamin d3 and honey eating) vegan (







) I find Atlantic mackerel more pleasant to eat than bovine brain







http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phosphatidylserine#Dietary_sources

I ordered some phosphatidylserine but it's gonna take take a couple of weeks for them to arrive so for now I'm gonna try Atlantic mackerel. Probably buying some tomorrow.


----------



## S O L A R I S

mezz,

mm i do agree bovine brain does not sound too appetizing, lol. I think there are some PS supplements made from SOY or something, I dont have the full details on that.

But let us know how it goes, Finland has some wonderful seafood dishes


----------



## coeus

S O L A R I S said:


> So I was experimenting with PS the past few days. The dosage of 300 mg works very well, at first, I want to say that it worked in a stronger way. As I got used to it, my body must have adapted. The results were those of decreased stress, and increased alertness, its almost you are out of that brain fog a little bit.
> 
> I got somewhat frustrated, because I really hoped PS would cure this thing. So, today I increased the dosage to 700 mg, and the effect I must say is of utter relaxation. My facial and eyelid muscles are so calm, you can even feel them relax on their own. its bizzare. I want to believe that it caused a shift in DR, but i guess it is the relaxation effect it brings you.
> 
> I will continue taking PS, probably at a dosage of 500 mg, to see if there is any efficacy. I believe other supplements are needed as well. Lately, i read one of simeon's trials, where people with DP were given dexamethasone, a more potent cortisol reducer, I did not find anywhere in the article that suggests it as treatment. To tackle DP, things might be more complex as to the type of cortisol and its related chemicals, maybe a more selective type of reducer is what is needed. We also need to start targeting other areas in the body, HPA axis, the brain and other area that might relate as well.
> 
> PS however is a very good supplement, it makes you more alert, and honestly I can say that Ive been sleeping much better. I want to say that it works similar to an antidepressant, but it feels more "real" , than the fake effect antidepressants have. Its a definite brain fog reducer.
> 
> I'll keep you guys updated if there are any noticeable improvments.


Interesting to see that it's working for you. I've also ordered some Solgar "Phosphatidylserine Complex Tablets" to observe any benefits. I've also been trialling Tommy's supplement regimen. I'll post up any progress as well. The tablets should arrive in a few days.

Although Phosphatidylserine in a supplement form appears to be safe, I'm curious to know if there are any interactions with other supplements. I'm on no medication but I am using St John's Wort on ad-hoc though. So far, I've only read that taking Phosphatidylserine with prescription blood thinners and Ginkgo bears some extra consideration. Otherwise, it should probably be safe to use.

_Reference:_ http://healthlibrary.epnet.com/GetContent.aspx?token=e0498803-7f62-4563-8d47-5fe33da65dd4&chunkiid=21843

Does anyone know if there are any other interactions we should be aware of?

Anyway, I'll soon post up my thoughts about the Phosphatidylserine Complex.


----------



## Tommygunz

i've looked into it pretty extensively and have found no interactions. the nutritionist at super suppliments also said that there are no interaction and some brands even combine phosphatidylserine with gingko, i take them together and so far have only felt benefits.


----------



## coeus

Tommygunz said:


> i've looked into it pretty extensively and have found no interactions. the nutritionist at super suppliments also said that there are no interaction and some brands even combine phosphatidylserine with gingko, i take them together and so far have only felt benefits.


Awesome, great research! I'm looking forward to getting my package. Until then, sticking with Korean Ginseng, St John's Wort, Vitamin B Complex with Rhodiola and Omega-3. I'll leave the L-theanine out though.


----------



## Dudley

S O L A R I S said:


> Tommy,
> 
> Phosphatidylserine comes highly highly recommended. I am somewhat inpatient, and want fast results. When I took this, DR was greatly improved. its almost surreal the effect it had. In my case, I saw results fast. Things are somewhat more 3 dimensional now, i love it. Also bear in mind that I as others in this forum, have been chronically DP'd. so this isnt full recovery at all, just something that helps. From all the supplements ive taken, this is by far superceeded all of them.
> 
> At the same time, Ive been taking endocrine supplements-similar yet somewhat different to what you have had. Ive also been on zoloft/risperdal/lamictal. My new goal is to target cortisol, so I might be changing my medications a bit. Oh gosh, Im really excited, and really hopeful at the same time.


what do you mean when you say target cortisol? do you mean you have too much cortiso? dudley.


----------



## S O L A R I S

Dudley,

I am going off of clinical research papers I was reading, they suggest this hypothesis. I have no idea if its correct or not, but I am taking the professionals opinion with consideration


----------



## flat

I was also thinking about maybe we're producing too much cortisol as a result of underlying anxiety. But, I also read about "adrenal fatigue" on wikipedia where it says that maybe we aren't making ENOUGH cortisol. And even tho it's not a medically accepted disease other than addison's disease, some health practioners say the adrenal gland's failure to maintain proper levels of cortisol and other hormones may be too low to test for but still have some profound effect on the body. There might be some truth to this cuz our bodies go thru a lot of stress under a panic attack or high anxiety and I can see something "shutting down" due to an overload of cortisol at the beginning but has never returned back to normal since. So, too much cortisol...or not enuff? Man, this is getting more complicated than I thought. I'm all over the map now in wondering what might be causing this.


----------



## wetlknboutpractice2222

well i heard corisol levels increse stress so if you have lower levels of it you will be more stress free which means more nxiety free and more dp free


----------



## flat

True. But if you google "basal norepinephrine decline + depersonalization + HPC axis" there are some studies that say there is a significant loss of cortisol and norepinephrine basal activity in the adrenal glands among depersonalized people. Most of these articles are pretty hard to understand with a lot of scientific mumbo jumbo but that's what I think they are saying. Here's a sample....

"We concluded that although dissociation accompanied by anxiety was associated with heightened noradrenergic tone, there was a marked basal norepinephrine decline with increasing severity of dissociation. The findings are in concordance with the few reports on autonomic blunting in dissociation and merit further investigation."

Makes you wonder.


----------



## S O L A R I S

I have an update, I got my cortisol results back, they had to ship my 24 hour urine sample to france for testing.

results were normal, i dont have a cortisol problem

i dont know how Phosphatidylserine fits into this, maybe it doesnt. but the research led into discovering this supplement which is actually pretty good so far. I hope people find good use of it.

im stopping role playing as a research doctor lol, im stepping down.


----------



## easyreader

.


----------



## S O L A R I S

easyreader.

thanks for posting, yes, I agree that a medications dont solve the problem and it is something we are all working towards achieving.

I dont appreciate your tone, "dolt"? please look into your choice of words before deciding to post.


----------



## guitarman

I have been doing extensive reading on this so I decided to try this. I picked some up at the health store yesterday. I worked out on weights yesterday morning and had to stop 3/4s of the way in to my workout. I was having severe panic attacks. As I learned through reading its probably due to the increased cortisol levels of weight training. I've had this DP/anxiety condition for over 30 years. I am currently 50. I've learned to deal with this condition through my own thoughts, and trying to maintain good health. Although over the years I've had some bad periods. Last winter was an awful period and I didn't think I was going to make it. As part of my "getting healthy" approach I want to do cardio and weights. But doing weights with this condition has proved quite a challenge. This is where I'm hoping Phosphatidylserine can help.
I don't work out on the weights again till Tuesday. So I'll see how it goes. Funny enough it seems the worst workout to aggravate my DP and anxiety is Chest, which I did yesterday. 
I was at the mall with my boss on a break from the office about 2 hours ago. We were having a tea sitting on a bench inside the mall. He got a call from his sister and was on the phone. While he was on the cell I was watching people walk by and noticing how real and clear everything looked. Usually this time of year is bad for me and although it wasn't as bad this year as last it has still been challenging. I'm noticing everything just looking a bit more real. I'm not naive enough to think that Phosphatidylserine is a miracle cure but if its a supplement that can aid me along with proper relaxation techniques and dealing with my thoughts better then that is all I'd want to ask of it. 
Its been a long haul with this for me and I always wondered how I would live with this as I got older. When I was 20 I figured I'd be dead from it at 40. When I was 40 I thought surely I'd not be able to tolerate it at 50. And now I wonder how I'll be able to handle this at 60. Through much learning and coping with this I feel that I can deal with this at any age. It just takes work. I've long since given up trying to find a cure and just want to cope the best that can be.


----------



## guitarman

I actually typed the previous post a couple of hours ago. I went out for a power walk and forgot to click to submit the post. 
My power walk was very interesting. I usually leave the office once a day for 30 minutes for a power walk as part of my get healthy regimen. I walk to the downtown mall which is 3 minutes from my office and walk from one end to the other about 3 times, which takes about 3o minutes. There are 2 sets of stairs going up to different levels in this routine. Usually I'm anxious and I fight myself to complete this. A couple of times because of anxiety I've aborted. Once I felt so tired and anxious I aborted after 5 minutes and went for a quick nap in my car.
Today I felt great and had a spring in my step as I haven't felt for about a year. I was not anxious at all. Usually when I climb the stairs I feel my leg muscles burning. Today I took those stairs twice as fast and there was no muscle burn at all. I actually felt alive today. Either I'm coming out of this funk naturally or the Phosphatidylserine has something to do with it.


----------



## Surfingisfun001

flat said:


> I was also thinking about maybe we're producing too much cortisol as a result of underlying anxiety. But, I also read about "adrenal fatigue" on wikipedia where it says that maybe we aren't making ENOUGH cortisol. And even tho it's not a medically accepted disease other than addison's disease, some health practioners say the adrenal gland's failure to maintain proper levels of cortisol and other hormones may be too low to test for but still have some profound effect on the body. There might be some truth to this cuz our bodies go thru a lot of stress under a panic attack or high anxiety and I can see something "shutting down" due to an overload of cortisol at the beginning but has never returned back to normal since. So, too much cortisol...or not enuff? Man, this is getting more complicated than I thought. I'm all over the map now in wondering what might be causing this.


I just found out that my cortisol levels are extremely extremely extremely low. Apparently my adrenals aren't even producing hormones. Adrenal fatigue was just brought to my attention yesterday oddly enough, I have 22 out of the 25 symptoms! I'm going to an endocrinologist Thursday to start some sort of cortisol treatment. I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## Livingthenightmare

surfingisfun001 said:


> I just found out that my cortisol levels are extremely extremely extremely low. Apparently my adrenals aren't even producing hormones. Adrenal fatigue was just brought to my attention yesterday oddly enough, I have 22 out of the 25 symptoms! I'm going to an endocrinologist Thursday to start some sort of cortisol treatment. I'll keep everyone posted.


Please do. Though both me and solaris tested normal on cortisol levels so dunno what to say.


----------



## Jay

Don't know if this means much, but it could be a possible explanation for why phosphatidylserine may work for DP. Serine as an individual amino acid (D/L-serine) activates NMDA receptors in the brain. Lamictal (lamotrigine) has a similar effect on these NMDA receptors, and many notice improvements with Lamictal. This phosphatidylserine supplement is a molecule of serine incorporated into a fatty acid (a phospholipid), but it can be cleaved off of the fatty acid by an enzyme in your body, and would then be an individual serine amino acid molecule. I might use this supplement along with Lamictal - could possibly result in an additive effect at the NMDA receptors, and that could be a good thing.


----------



## insaticiable

so, im not sure if this has already been answered, but does anyone know if phosphatidylserine has any interactions with medications? (primarily psychiatric ones). My doctor says that there hasnt been much research done on these supplements to know if they interact with medications, but i would appreciate it if anyone on here is taking meds AND phosphatidylserine, and if its going well for them. thanks.


----------



## Jay

Based on my gut feeling, I wouldn't bet on any significant interaction. Phosphatidylserine is a phospholipid that is abundant throughout our bodies tissues (esp. in brain). Our body can produce this phosphatidylserine on it's own, and we also get a significant proportion of it from our diet (from meats, beans, and other foodstuffs). A phosphatidylserine supplement would just have a rather 'large' (relatively speaking) amount of it packed into a pill. To be on the safe side I wouldn't take the supplement a few hours before or after taking a medication - but I have a hard time believing that an interaction could occur from this supplement as the substance it contains is an already abundant biomolecule that can be found in the membrane of every single cell in our bodies.


----------



## Tommygunz

the only known interactions with PS are anticoagulants/blood thinners, and the only reason for that is that it makes them work too well. other than that no known interctions.


----------



## insaticiable

okay, thanks you guys!


----------



## opie37060

I've tried a couple of ps supplements and let me tell you there is alot of junk out there....For anyone that is thinking of buying this get GNC only!!!!!!! It's more expensive but you get what you pay for....


----------



## opie37060

How has everyone been doing since on this??? sometimes i feel better and sometimes i can't tell a difference...anyone...updates!!!!!


----------



## flat

I tried PS off and on. It ranged from not much effect to some improvement. I also noticed that even if my dp was better I felt a little depressed on it and I'm not normally depressed.


----------



## Tommygunz

does your PS contain phosphatidylcholine, if so it is known to cause or worsen depression. i just got a new brand that is infused with DHA to be in it's natural form in the body and i definitely like the affect it gives me. it clears my head and perks me up, while giving me this kinda cool feeling confidence boost. i feel at the top of my game when i take it.


----------



## fdp

Tommygunz said:


> does your PS contain phosphatidylcholine, if so it is known to cause or worsen depression. i just got a new brand that is infused with DHA to be in it's natural form in the body and i definitely like the affect it gives me. it clears my head and perks me up, while giving me this kinda cool feeling confidence boost. i feel at the top of my game when i take it.


what brand is that?


----------



## Tommygunz

it's called sharp thought, by country life. super legit brand. not too many people carry it though.


----------



## S O L A R I S

Opie,

Im still using the supplement, though I admit that lately Ive been too lazy to remember to take them daily








Its ok so far, I know what you mean when saying that sometimes you feel its effects and sometimes you dont. When I stop taking it for a few days, and then go back on it, I can sort of feel it working again. When I need an upper, or feel tired in the morning, I take two capsules. It seems to work okay. Its nothing dramatic, but its still a very smooth effect overall. I need to be more consistent with taking my vitamins and supplements

Ive experimented with a different brand- Nature's plus Phosphatidylserine infused with DMAE complex, its working well so far. Supplements in general are somewhat pricey, so im looking to get something with the most capsules for less lol, such a bad attitude I know. Nature's plus gives you double the amount of capsules than Solgar does for the same price.


----------



## opie37060

S O L A R I S said:


> Opie,
> 
> Im still using the supplement, though I admit that lately Ive been too lazy to remember to take them daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok so far, I know what you mean when saying that sometimes you feel its effects and sometimes you dont. When I stop taking it for a few days, and then go back on it, I can sort of feel it working again. When I need an upper, or feel tired in the morning, I take two capsules. It seems to work okay. Its nothing dramatic, but its still a very smooth effect overall. I need to be more consistent with taking my vitamins and supplements
> 
> Ive experimented with a different brand- Nature's plus Phosphatidylserine infused with DMAE complex, its working well so far. Supplements in general are somewhat pricey, so im looking to get something with the most capsules for less lol, such a bad attitude I know. Nature's plus gives you double the amount of capsules than Solgar does for the same price.


 thats cool just dont get anything from swanson vitamins i tried there Phosphatidylserine and did not feel anything.. so far my favorite is GNC brand...


----------



## coeus

Hey guys,

I haven't been on this site for awhile now but I just wanted to update you all on the _Phosphatidylserine_ progress. Unfortunately, I tried it for approximately a week with no visible, identifiable benefits on my DP/DR. That's not to cause dismay - I'll probably keep taking them again at some point but I'm glad that it's helping others.

I have been making progress with the DR by other means and I'll post again if I see any changes in my well-being regarding the Phosphatidylserine Complex usage. FYI - I'm using the Solgar brand.

Good luck, everyone.


----------



## nichiren

Hello.
Out of the Solgar, Jarrow, and GNC you folks mentioned which would be the best PS out of the three for cognitive enhancement?
I am looking for one to buy.
I used to use the Serinaid 50% powder but it seems to have been discontinued.
Thank you in advance for any information you can help with.


----------



## Tommygunz

i used jarrow for about 2 months and really liked it's effects.


----------



## nathalie

can you use PS with anti depressants or benzodiazepines? = lexapro and alprazolam?


----------



## Kitr

How long does it take to kick in?


----------

